# Would you mount a goldeneye?



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Just wondering if you would mount a barrows goldeneye? I shot one today and it is a first for me, but would you have it mounted or are they fairly common to see in Utah?


----------



## Surf n turf (Oct 27, 2008)

In a heartbeat...they are a rarity here in the beehive state. In the six years of me living here I know of less then ten birds that have been killed. If ya got the cash go drop it off to Tex. 

post up some pics of it.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

I shot one last year that Tex is doing. That one was my first. I know some folks who have shot stacks of common GE's and are yet to harvest a barrows. The one I shot Friday will be going on the wall. Hands down one of the coolest ducks in my opinion. I say if you have the cash, put it on the wall.


----------



## HONER80080 (Nov 18, 2009)

If you've got the cash is the key. If everyone mounted every good looking, or semi rare duck they shot, I'd take up taxidermy.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Mount it if you have the funds.

I've never killed one, saw 2 or maybe the same one twice on Saturday, couldn't get a shot at it/them blowing thru the spread.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

My first duck ever was a Drake Goldy. It was also my first mount. Very special to me. I also have the empty from shooting him still. That was 11 years ago. 

I'm shocked that you guys dont see these more. You must have boats and dont hunt after the WMAs ice up??? I'll have to get Deadicated1 on here. He has probably killed over 200 of them. They are late season birds.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> My first duck ever was a Drake Goldy. It was also my first mount. Very special to me. I also have the empty from shooting him still. That was 11 years ago.
> 
> I'm shocked that you guys dont see these more. You must have boats and dont hunt after the WMAs ice up??? I'll have to get Deadicated1 on here. He has probably killed over 200 of them. They are late season birds.


I hunt the late season a lot, killed many common GE's but have yet to hammer down a Barrow's, bound to happen sooner or later. :lol:


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

There must be quite a few coming through right now. I had one land about 50 yards outside of my decoys on Friday. That was the first one I've ever seen.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I killed several in 1997 and 1998. I would never get a GE mounted. IMHO they are worthless ducks right along with smileys.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Haha, I guess I should read the whole thread. I the topic says would you mount a goldeneye. Didnt see it was barrows!! Sorry guys and congrats to you on the Barrows 1eye


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

i had a ge 5 yards away one time. i blew it. it was gone. ugh i love them birds. prolly one of the ducks i'd get mounted. or a cinny teal. i like both of those ducks!


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> I killed several in 1997 and 1998. I would never get a GE mounted. IMHO they are worthless ducks right along with smileys.


An ugly duck to some and a freaking gorgeous duck to others! the beauty of waterfowling. so much variety for all to find what they enjoy about it. i bagged a nice common GE the other day on the big water, so i will now have a double mount of common and barrows GE.

Why mount a bird comes with a million different reasons. rare, pristine plumage, first one, to remember the experience and the list goes on and on. if one only mounted the rare or not often harvested birds then you wouldnt see mallards and pintails set to mount at all. so really it comes down to your desire to see that bird on the wall. I am always on the hunt for the best bird for the wall. yes like most my eyes are bigger then my paychecks as i have a freezer full of birds. currently i am on the look out for a big green head. my 6 yr old son wants one for his room as that is his favorite duck. the wife said get him a green head, so im on the hunt for the right one. kind funny with the barrows i shot friday my brother-in-law just looked at it like any other duck. i couldnt get him excited about it at all. here i was hooping and hollering and he barely cracked a smile. so to each their own. but they make a gorgeous mount!


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Okay, I've decided I will mount the goldeneye, and with the weather today I got a Widgeon, and was wondering if you would mount it?


----------



## blownsmok97 (Nov 8, 2009)

Yes to both  I mounted a wigeon and gave it my grandma years ago, one of my first mounts so doesn't look very good but they are cool birds. I wanna do another one. I have never shot a barrows and i think one would be cool to do. I eventually wanna do a drake of every species around here, ducks are just cool birds.


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

Widgeon is at the top of my list. Unfortunately I cannot seem to connect with one to save my life.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

congrats 1 I !! i love barrows. like nor tah said, i added up just the drake goldeneyes i have harvested in the last 6 years, and its just over 200... with 4 drake barrows EVER. they are definitely a rareity in these parts, so good choice on mounting it. make sure to post pics when its done!!!


----------



## Stuffinducks (Sep 19, 2007)

I guess it depends on the individual. Most people just want to hunt waterfowl and maybe every now and again...put something on the wall because it "means" something to them. Either a memory, or something they may not harvest again, or collecting birds for their trophy room. Barrows are sometimes hard birds to come by, JMO.

I'm fortunate enough to have a awesome wife that lets me mount up and hang just about every bird I find special and put it my trophy room. To date, I have 27 mounts and growing each year. Every bird means something to me and the memories afield is what it's all about.

If your Goldeneye and Widgeon mean something to you...then seek out a good quaility bird taxidermist and have them get your birds done for you.

This particular goose mount, I mounted it up for myself. It was a very special day chasing geese and was with a very special friend. So I got some plans and ideas together, along with some help from another friend Kevin Booth and made my dream come true.

I look at it everyday and remember how cold it was (-27) on the rear view mirror gauge. And the stalk we put on the birds. Loved every minute of it.

So you'll haft to make up your mind, and go for it. Good luck on your decision and post pics when the birds are complete, if thats what you decide.

Sincerely,

Jeff Nelson


----------



## blownsmok97 (Nov 8, 2009)

Thats a great looking goose mount, i really like your setup. Looks like you did great at the show too.. nice job..


----------

